# Pecan Pralines ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Dec 24, 2017)

Christmas on the Bayou pretty much demands Pralines. They can be made with any large nut but in the south its generally pecans. There are also numerous types of pralines as well as flavors. I usually make vanilla, chocolate, maple or butter pecan. But many more flavors. These are Sour cream pralines, smoother and less sticky or hard than standard pralines. Yes my favorites.

This only requires two items to make, a heavy well cured/polished pot and a candy thermometer (and you don't really need it but its like a remote thermometer is to smoking, a guarantee!).


Ingredients:
1.5 C White sugar
1.5 C Light brown Sugar
Pinch  Salt
Pinch Baking soda
1 C Sour Cream
1T Light Corn Syrup
1T butter
1 Cap Vanilla
Pecans

Directions:
Mix all in pot except butter, vanilla & pecans on medium heat to softball stage ( 235 to 240 F) Add butter, vanilla and nuts and stir till it loses its shine. Quickly spoon onto waxed paper. allow to cool. Is that easy?

Make sure its a large pot, why? Because when you add the soda it make it bubble and foam up (twice to three times in volume). Also long stirring spoons are favored because the liquid sugar is worse than napham!

Pictures

Coming up to soft ball








Paper on an overturned 1/2 tray







Softball adders standing by







Stirring down the foam







I used a small ice cream scoop for ease and uniformity, gotta be fast!







They cool













And the finished product. You can see those last f







You can see on the top they last couple I had to get done with a spatula real quick. Those are the candy makers....LOL

I will oft time mention when making a sweet potato or pumpkin pie how good these crumbles are when scattered on top as serving.

Make a Pecan pie also but you've seen them before, these are new I believe.

Friends I hope you have a Merry Christmas and a safe happy holiday. I always enjoy the company here and look forward to another year of learning.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 24, 2017)

They look great Kevin! And I like the fact that they're softer ;)
I'm definitely trying these.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh Good Gosh Kevin, you really know how to get my sweet tooth a aching.
I could eat those till I was sick, those and the hard candied praline pecans and walnuts.

They look Fan'freaking'tastic!
*Like*


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2017)

Awesome Kevin!
I could eat that whole plate!
Al


----------



## darwin101 (Dec 25, 2017)

Those look great, well done sir!  I do miss them and other goodies we always had at this time of year. Home sickness is creeping in again.   
Merry Christmas and happy holidays ya'll.  :)


----------



## foamheart (Dec 26, 2017)

motocrash said:


> They look great Kevin! And I like the fact that they're softer ;)
> I'm definitely trying these.



Thank you. 

For years I had those sticky caramel type pralines, they'd suck the fillings outta your teeth. Then a Lady friend came on the seen and made these for Christmas. 100% better, on all counts. I stole her recipe..... LOL. Soo easy, they are creamy and smooth.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 26, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh Good Gosh Kevin, you really know how to get my sweet tooth a aching.
> I could eat those till I was sick, those and the hard candied praline pecans and walnuts.
> 
> They look Fan'freaking'tastic!
> *Like*



Thank you sir.

Every year I say I am going to make praline pecans, then I remember I have store bought teeth and it would cause me undue problems. Shame I didn't do it back when I was younger. I enjoy giving them away but I like 'em too! LOL


----------



## foamheart (Dec 26, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Awesome Kevin!
> I could eat that whole plate!
> Al



Thanks Al

They are pretty good AL, they are easy, try some! Skip the nuts and see how your praline is, then once you see how easy it is throw in some nuts.


----------



## tropics (Dec 26, 2017)

Kevin Thanks that looks great I showed my wife she said oooh,thats the sound of ooh can you make them.Thanks Pal Have a Merry X-Mas & Happy New Year
Glad I don't know what a Pecan Looks like.Points
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Dec 26, 2017)

darwin101 said:


> Those look great, well done sir!  I do miss them and other goodies we always had at this time of year. Home sickness is creeping in again.
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays ya'll.  :)



You can see how easy they are to do. Be the first kid on your block to make your own......

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you too!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2017)

Kevin, afternoon....   Finally got copy and paste to work...   Sooooo, I finally have that recipe in my pile of very important stuff.......   Thanks for just one more of your recipes....


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice! I'm guessing the sugar handles like molten glass as in glass blowing, a little bit of temperature difference will make it either flowing goop or else hard and brittle.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 27, 2017)

tropics said:


> Kevin Thanks that looks great I showed my wife she said oooh,thats the sound of ooh can you make them.Thanks Pal Have a Merry X-Mas & Happy New Year
> Glad I don't know what a Pecan Looks like.Points
> Richie



Thank Richie, these are traditional Coonazz holiday candy!

Maybe you should try it Richie...... no telling what kind of brownie points you'll get! You can use any nut, cashews, macadamia, almonds..... whatever your teeth will bear.

Be safe and have a glorious holiday season!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2017)

Good Lord Kevin.  Now I gotta make sime of these.  Miss Linda does love pralines.  Didn't take her ling to "suggest" I just might like to make a few dizen of these.  LOL
Thanks for the recipe and technique.  I'll be trying this tomorrow--after i get some pecans.
Wishing you all the best.
Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 27, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> Nice! I'm guessing the sugar handles like molten glass as in glass blowing, a little bit of temperature difference will make it either flowing goop or else hard and brittle.



Thanks, made brittle yesterday. I was outta raw peanuts, tried it with pecans and it made ok, but tasted scorched due to the pecans I guess having a lower smoke point. LOL... Sister stole the whole bag last night and took it home, I didn't say anything, just smiled.

Not that hard, just need a 2.99 candy thermometer or you can do it the old ways with a glass of water.

I will say any time I am dealing with molten sugar I always keep a large bowl of ice water on the counter, just in case.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 27, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Kevin, afternoon....   Finally got copy and paste to work...   Sooooo, I finally have that recipe in my pile of very important stuff.......   Thanks for just one more of your recipes....



<Chuckles>  You are mostest welcome.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 27, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good Lord Kevin.  Now I gotta make sime of these.  Miss Linda does love pralines.  Didn't take her ling to "suggest" I just might like to make a few dizen of these.  LOL
> Thanks for the recipe and technique.  I'll be trying this tomorrow--after i get some pecans.
> Wishing you all the best.
> Gary



You & Ms. Linda are mostest welcome, 

You can use other nuts besides pecan, they are just the original because its what we have the most of locally. You can also use different extracts, maple works great so does chocolate and caramel. I hope it works out great. Rememebr to not walk away while stirring awaiting the shine to dull. You gotta be quick. BTW I use a little scoop. Quick!! 

LOL BTW don't worry about clean up its just soft sugar and pans clean up easy with warm water. LOL the first time I was cussing it...LOL


----------

